# Blue Christmas



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Blue Christmas,, the Yuletide song that Elvis made famous. Written by Billy Hayes & Jay Johnson. Thanks for listening.


----------



## g#m (Apr 12, 2021)

very nice


----------

